# 1 AA headlamp



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 23, 2009)

Beside Zebra H501, are there any other decent 1AA headlamps w. great runtime/output? 

I decided to get another one after I sold my EOS (don't like 3 cells) because my car muffler was dragging on the floor. So I have to go underneath the car and use wires to lift it off the ground until I can get it fix probably. I then realized how convience it would had been if I had a headlamp. 

I don't want to spend too much on a headlamp for I rarely uses it (not until something happen to my car again) lol. Thanks.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 23, 2009)

47's is releasing something that will turn all Quarks into headlamps (presumably including the 1xAA).

There is also the Energizer Mico one.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Marduke,

I found that out when I posted requesting a 47 headlamp.

But then I have to buy a quark, head strap, and the converter. 

Thanks for the energizer trailfinder Micro. It looks great. Exactly what I wanted. Need see who's selling it for a good price. Thanks again!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I just saw that Energizer Micro at Target for around $22.

Geoff


----------



## tnuckels (Sep 23, 2009)

There seem to be several returning the Energizer Micro over in the thread about its release. Look in the latter pages once it finally comes to market, the reactions seem split.

Other than ~2hr runtime I’m quite happy (I own five) with the Ray-O-Vac 1xAA which is about $20. 

Good Luck!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 23, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> There seem to be several returning the Energizer Micro over in the thread about its release. Look in the latter pages once it finally comes to market, the reactions seem split.
> 
> Other than ~2hr runtime I’m quite happy (I own five) with the Ray-O-Vac 1xAA which is about $20.
> 
> Good Luck!


 
yea. I read that. Thanks for the info. I think I narrow down to ray-o-vac.

I'll wait until 47 comes out with the converter. And see whether or not it will work for the soon-to-be-release AAA. I hope the converter gives us a option of using a built in diffuser.


----------



## jayflash (Sep 24, 2009)

That 1AA ROV is selling for $13 locally and gives good performance and options. That's really a bargain for the feature and operational convenience found in that head light.

The 2 hour RT is for the main, white, LED and much longer operation is available with the 5mm LEDs. Sure, dimming or a white 5mm LED would be nice, but then it would cost twice the price. 

I chose the ROV over the Energizer, however, when the Bunny brand comes down to a more reasonable price I may have to get one.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

Where did you find one for $13? Thanks.


----------



## Gnufsh (Sep 24, 2009)

I recently got the energizer 1aa trailfinder micro mentioned earlier. I use it as a backup to my main light, and so far I really like it. Not super bright like my primelite race, but more than bright enough to do the job. dimmable for longer runtime, and 2 5mm red leds. I got the combo pack at costco, seems to me like it was an excellent deal.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't find any info regarding the rayovac 1AA sportsman xtreme whether it can tilt or not and can the headband be remove for cleaning. Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## tnuckels (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, headlamp tilts, actually a full 180º, and the strap can be removed from the lamp through T shaped slots in the bracket. I’ve thrown the bands in the wash and taken a scrub brush to the lamps after a messy trip and they're still good to go. These are great as loaners, kid lights, gifts, or tucked away for later use.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 27, 2009)

About all they would need to do to the ROV Sportsman Extreme light is exchange the worthless blue 5mm LED and replace it with a white one. It is one of my most heavily used headlamps I have. The battery life while running the main LED is a bit short (~ 1 hour on a Eneloop AA).


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 27, 2009)

BlackDecker said:


> About all they would need to do to the ROV Sportsman Extreme light is exchange the worthless blue 5mm LED and replace it with a white one. It is one of my most heavily used headlamps I have. The battery life while running the main LED is a bit short (~ 1 hour on a Eneloop AA).



1 hr on eneloop AA? I thought I read it's roughly about ~2hrs. :thinking:


----------



## tnuckels (Sep 28, 2009)

One hour seems low. I think if you read the couple threads on this lamp, 2hrs is closer to the norm.

When I first bought one of the ROV 1xAA headlamps a few years back I paid closer attention to the runtime and recall getting around 2hrs off the included alkaline that came with the lamp. Subsequent rechargeables, mostly Duracell 2650s, produced similar results. Satisfied that I could live with this one drawback (OK, blue LED is goofy too) I bought more. Like I said, I have 5 right now, and have given at least ½ dozen as gifts. So far, no complaints.

I’d think even 2000mAh eneloops would get ~ 1 ½ hours, though I’ve not tried the ROV with eneloops as yet. I suppose you could return the lamp if dissatisfied because, as always, YMMV.


----------



## MorePower (Sep 28, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> One hour seems low. I think if you read the couple threads on this lamp, 2hrs is closer to the norm.
> 
> When I first bought one of the ROV 1xAA headlamps a few years back I paid closer attention to the runtime and recall getting around 2hrs off the included alkaline that came with the lamp. Subsequent rechargeables, mostly Duracell 2650s, produced similar results. Satisfied that I could live with this one drawback (OK, blue LED is goofy too) I bought more. Like I said, I have 5 right now, and have given at least ½ dozen as gifts. So far, no complaints.
> 
> I’d think even 2000mAh eneloops would get ~ 1 ½ hours, though I’ve not tried the ROV with eneloops as yet. I suppose you could return the lamp if dissatisfied because, as always, YMMV.



You should get 1:45 to 2 hours on the main LED with an alkaline AA. An Eneloop should run closer to 3 hours. Before returning the lamp, I'd check the Eneloop.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 28, 2009)

MorePower said:


> You should get 1:45 to 2 hours on the main LED with an alkaline AA. An Eneloop should run closer to 4 hours. Before returning the lamp, I'd check the Eneloop.



~4 hrs on eneloop??? That's is twice what I expected!!! That's wonderful if it is true.

So you did check the runtime on eneloop?
Why did you return it?


----------



## MorePower (Sep 29, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> ~4 hrs on eneloop??? That's is twice what I expected!!! That's wonderful if it is true.
> 
> So you did check the runtime on eneloop?
> Why did you return it?



Looking back at my notes, I may have misspoke with regards to Eneloop runtime. 3 hours is probably more reasonable. I measured ~700mA draw at 1.2V input on my light. That would translate to about 3 hours on a 2000mAh NiMH cell. Using an alkaline cell, I got 1:40 to 50% output, which would be about right for 700mA current draw.

I didn't return mine, I was referring to tnuckels who said, "I suppose you could return the lamp if dissatisfied because, as always, YMMV."

Sorry for the confusion, I've edited my previous post to reflect a 3 hour estimated runtime.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 29, 2009)

MorePower said:


> Looking back at my notes, I may have misspoke with regards to Eneloop runtime. 3 hours is probably more reasonable. I measured ~700mA draw at 1.2V input on my light. That would translate to about 3 hours on a 2000mAh NiMH cell. Using an alkaline cell, I got 1:40 to 50% output, which would be about right for 700mA current draw.
> 
> I didn't return mine, I was referring to tnuckels who said, "I suppose you could return the lamp if dissatisfied because, as always, YMMV."
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, I've edited my previous post to reflect a 3 hour estimated runtime.


 
No apologise needed my friend. I simply mis-read it. Thank you very much for your inputs regarding a headlamp that is 2-3 yrs old. Thank you once again.


----------



## uplite (Sep 29, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Beside Zebra H501, are there any other decent 1AA headlamps w. great runtime/output?
> 
> I decided to get another one after I sold my EOS (don't like 3 cells) because my car muffler was dragging on the floor. So I have to go underneath the car and use wires to lift it off the ground until I can get it fix probably. I then realized how convience it would had been if I had a headlamp.
> 
> I don't want to spend too much on a headlamp for I rarely uses it (not until something happen to my car again) lol. Thanks.


To work under your car, you want a flood light. A thrower like the EOS or Energizer makes tight hotspot at close range that will blow out your vision. You would get better results from a dollar-store headlamp with multiple weak LEDs.

Zebralight does a beautifully even flood light at close range. I've used it when changing my oil & tranny fluid. Rayovac, I dunno.

BUT for this application, you would be better off with a regular light bulb plugged into a garage socket and dropped under the car. Much cheaper and much brighter. Use a desk lamp or table lamp if that's all you have. Save your money for a real repair of your exhaust system. A temporary muffler fix is a real hazard to the driver behind you...

-Jeff


----------



## MorePower (Sep 29, 2009)

uplite said:


> To work under your car, you want a flood light. A thrower like the EOS or Energizer makes tight hotspot at close range that will blow out your vision. You would get better results from a dollar-store headlamp with multiple weak LEDs.
> 
> Zebralight does a beautifully even flood light at close range. I've used it when changing my oil & tranny fluid. Rayovac, I dunno.



The Rayovac has a diffuser that can flip over the white or colored LEDs. It does a good job of turning the white LED into almost pure flood.


----------



## jayflash (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello dealgrabber2002, I just got back to the forum and saw you inquiry. I purchased the light at Menards, a home and building chain popular in Wisconsin.

I agree that the diffuser work surprisingly well and provides a mostly artifact flood, somewhat like the Zebra H30. My particular light uses about 800 mA, so 2 - 2.5 hours on the main, white, LED is a reality with good NiMH cells.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 5, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Where did you find one for $13? Thanks.


 

I was lucky to pick up a few of these 1-AA ROV Sportsman Extreme headlights for $9.00, back in July, 2008 when Walmart clearanced out a number of their lights. They now no longer stock this light. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180705

I use mine quite often. The comments were all positive for the most part (except the stupid blue 5mm led), and I believe you would also be satisfied with this light.
The diffuser works well. I get about 2.5 hours running on a Duraloops.


----------



## electrothump (Oct 5, 2009)

Backpacker Light said:


> I was lucky to pick up a few of these 1-AA ROV Sportsman Extreme headlights for $9.00, back in July, 2008 when Walmart clearanced out a number of their lights. They now no longer stock this light.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180705
> 
> ...





1+


----------

